# anzahl der stellen einer integer



## CosmoKey (7. Januar 2004)

Hi!


kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die anzahl der stellen einer zahl ermitteln kann=

z.B.

von 2   -->   1
von 10 --> 2

usw.


gibt es dafür schon ein funktion in php oder kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich eine machen kann?


----------



## Dick Starbuck (7. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

probier mal die Funktion *strlen*.

http://www.php.net/manual/de/function.strlen.php

Gruß, Dick


----------

